
Show HN: Free and Open Source Dataset Version Control Tool for Open Data - rgardaphe
https://www.reddit.com/r/opendata/comments/adxydk/free_open_source_dataset_version_control_tool_for/
======
rgardaphe
I'm promoting the latest release of Qri -pronounced ‘query’- (0.6.1), a free
and open source dataset version control system / network for finding,
collaborating on and publishing open datasets on IPFS. It's a kind of
git/github just for open datasets.

